# Will Dirk Nowitzki finish his career in the top 10 in career points scored?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

As of this post, he needs 1,349 points to pass Oscar Robertson for 10th all-time. Will he get there? I think he absolutely will. I don't see him retiring after this season and I think he'll get a two or three year deal in the off-season.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Would take him roughly 70 games at a 20ppg pace. Probably finishes just shy of it this year. Assuming postseason games don't count, he probably breaks it early next season.


----------

